
Update on Twitter’s Review of the 2016 U.S. Election - coloneltcb
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/2016-election-update.html
======
cgb223
> Verify major party candidates for all statewide and federal elective
> offices, and major national party accounts, as a hedge against impersonation

It would be helpful if Twitter provided a definition of "Major Party". Does
that just mean Republican and Democrat?

What about Libertarian and Green Party candidates?

3rd party runs like Ross Perot?

If I don't have a political party until election time like Emmanuel Macron,
does that qualify me?

What about fringe extremist candidates do they get the same treatment as their
more traditional less hateful counterparts?

> the 3,814 identified IRA-linked accounts posted 175,993 Tweets,
> approximately 8.4% of which were election-related.

I wonder what the other 91.6% of tweets were about

~~~
craftyguy
> It would be helpful if Twitter provided a definition of "Major Party". Does
> that just mean Republican and Democrat?

I'm almost 100% certain they just mean Republican and Democrat. 3rd parties
are (very) rarely invited to highly-publicized debates and/or granted equal
air time when compared to the the Rs and Ds. Why would twitter 'elevate' them
to the same level?

~~~
joelrunyon
That's because the commission that puts together the debates is own by the Rs
& Ds and purposely have worked since Perot to exclude 3rd parties.

[http://reason.com/blog/2017/04/21/the-commission-on-
presiden...](http://reason.com/blog/2017/04/21/the-commission-on-presidential-
debates-1)

~~~
tomkat0789
I voted for a third party last year and I didn't even know that this case
happened! Thanks for posting the link.

That said, is anti trust law and loose metaphors to markets the best they
could do to attack the two party system? That, and if anti trust law were
useful for anything the US corporate landscape would look very different.

------
sdca
>Our partners Common Sense Media, the National Association for Media Literacy,
the Family Online Safety Institute and Connect Safely, amongst others, have
helped us to craft materials and conduct workshops to help our users learn how
to process online information and understand which sources of news have
integrity.

So Twitter, which sources of news have integrity?

------
ajkjk
"Consistent with our commitment to transparency, we are emailing notifications
to 677,775 people in the United States who followed one of these accounts or
retweeted or liked a Tweet from these accounts during the election period. "

That's an interesting move...

